# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Petrolifera e Vlorës, një kërcënim serioz për ambientin?

## Erniv

Une jam me mendimin se qytetaret Vlonjate kane te drejte te zgjedhin nese do te ndertohet ose jo, per cdo veper qe mund te kercenoje shendetin e tyre, vendin e punes ose biznesin e tyre. 
Vlora ka ndertuar bazen e saj mbi nje qytet turistik. Ekonomia e gjithe qytetit varet nga turizmi qe ka ajo. Vlora ka rreth 1500 biznese te vogla, te mesme dhe te medha te cilat jane te varura nga turizmi, si Hotele, Dhoma plazhi, Bare, Disko, Restorante, Souvenir etj.

Me ndertimin e Petrolifera-s, TEC-it dhe AMBO-s, turizmi ne Vlore do te zhduket, te gjitha bizneset qe varen nga turizmi do te falimentojne, do te braktisen nga pronaret e tyre dhe Vlora do te behet si nje qytet fantazme. 

AMBO, Petrolifera dhe TEC-i premtuan vende pune, a do kete vende pune ne te vertete?
Po eshte e vertete qe do kete vende pune, por nuk do te jene ashtu sic i imagjinoni. Petrolifera, TEC-i dhe AMBO nuk kane nevoje per shume fuqi puntore pasi shumica e pajisjeve eshte e automatizuar. Vendet e punes qe do te vihen ne dispozicion jane: Pastrimi i plazhit nga nafta dhe shpendet e ngordhur pres saj. 

Me ndertimin e TEC-it thone se Shqiperia do te kete drita?
Absolutisht jo. Te gjitha keto qe po ndertohen jane vepra te huaja dhe energjia do te eksportohet. 

Cfare perfitojme ne nga keto vepra?
Ndotje te ajrit dhe te detit.

Perse zgjodhen Vloren?
Vlora eshte nje gji natyral dhe nje qarkullim i plote i ujrave te saj behet nje here ne 90 vjet. Keshtu qe ujrat italiane dhe ujrat e shteteve te tjera nuk rrezikojne te ndoten.

Perse duhet ta mbrojme Vloren nga keto vepra?
Kjo qe po ndertohet eshte thjesht hapi i pare drejt shkaterrimit te Shqiperise. Nqs nuk parandalohet kjo, dicka e tille do filloje te ndertohet ne cdo qytet sepse cdo shtet i Europes ka nevoje per nje vend kur te vendosi WC-ne e saj. Dhe ashtu si vendosi Italia ta ndertonte ne Vlore, ndonje shtet tjeter do vendosi ta bej dhe qytetin tim ose tuaj. 

Pervec ketyre dua te permend dhe masat qe mori policia ne dt 03.01.2008 per te zhbllokuar rrugen nga bllokimet qe kishin bere qytetaret e Vlores per ne kantierin e ndertimit te Petrolifera-s dhe TEC-it. Me duket ANORMALE qe per te arrestuar 44 qytetare te kete nevoj per 195 police. Per me teper policia ka ushtruar dhune. Gje qe e konfirmojne dhe vete te arrestuarit. Fillimisht Z. Besnik Lulaj (Me duket biznesmen i Vlores dhe perkrahes i aleances per mbrojtjen e gjirit te vlores) i eshte ushtruar dhune ne sy te djalit te tij 17 vjec dhe i kane thyer kemben, pas kesaj ne sy te te atit ushtruan dhune edhe ndaj djalit te tij. Dhune kane ushtruar dhe mbi nje vajze 20 vjece, Laura Ferhati, aktiviste e Aleances si dhe mbi kryetarin dhe nenkryetarin e kesaj organizate. (Mendimi im personal per kete iniciative te policise eshte se policia eshte korruptuar nga vete ndertuesit e petroliferes)


PRA KY ESHTE SHTETI JONE SHQIPTAR QE NA DO DHE NA MBRON SHUME

----------


## Homza

> Une jam me mendimin se qytetaret Vlonjate kane te drejte te zgjedhin nese do te ndertohet ose jo, per cdo veper qe mund te kercenoje shendetin e tyre, vendin e punes ose biznesin e tyre. 
> Vlora ka ndertuar bazen e saj mbi nje qytet turistik. Ekonomia e gjithe qytetit varet nga turizmi qe ka ajo. Vlora ka rreth 1500 biznese te vogla, te mesme dhe te medha te cilat jane te varura nga turizmi, si Hotele, Dhoma plazhi, Bare, Disko, Restorante, Souvenir etj.
> 
> Me ndertimin e Petrolifera-s, TEC-it dhe AMBO-s, turizmi ne Vlore do te zhduket, te gjitha bizneset qe varen nga turizmi do te falimentojne, do te braktisen nga pronaret e tyre dhe Vlora do te behet si nje qytet fantazme. 
> 
> AMBO, Petrolifera dhe TEC-i premtuan vende pune, a do kete vende pune ne te vertete?
> Po eshte e vertete qe do kete vende pune, por nuk do te jene ashtu sic i imagjinoni. Petrolifera, TEC-i dhe AMBO nuk kane nevoje per shume fuqi puntore pasi shumica e pajisjeve eshte e automatizuar. Vendet e punes qe do te vihen ne dispozicion jane: Pastrimi i plazhit nga nafta dhe shpendet e ngordhur pres saj. 
> 
> Me ndertimin e TEC-it thone se Shqiperia do te kete drita?
> ...



Vlora po tregon edhe nje her qe nuk di ti bindet ligjit ne menyre te civilizuar dhe qytetare, nuk ushtrohet dhune mbi punonjes policie vetem e vetem sepse qytetari eshe Vlonjat apo edhe se eshte me familje, ate qytetarin kom thymnuk e pengon asgje te shaj apo ofendoj apo te gjuj policin ne fytre te djalit te tij 17 vjec.


TECi ne Vlore do laj nje her e mire kerkesen per drita te qytetareve shqiptare, drita 24 ore, ajo qe thua ti qe do eksportohet qendron por vetem pasiqe Shqiptasret te ken plotesuar nevojat e tyre.

E dini ju historine e Kukesit dhe Hidrocentralit te Fierzes? Kuksi humbi me shekuj egzistence dhe shfarosi fare varrezat e te pareve te tyre per shkak te se mires se te gjith kombit......Shqiperia do drita, Vlora don turizem, te lejme ligjin dhe Shqiptaret te vendosin per kte gje.


Bllokimi qe ju behet makinerive eshte fare totalisht jasht cdo llogjike qytetari, kto gjera duhet studju dhe kontestu me llgjike dhe debate frytdehnse jo ti hedhim nafte cdo kujt qe ka lek me shum se ne apo qe din te flasi gjuhen lerare me me pak gabime se ne.

----------


## joss

Duke lene menjane reagimet e policise dhe qendrimin e shtetit dhe te qytetareve, (nuk duhet te perqendrojme vemendjen aty sepse harrohet me e madhja) sepse ka institucione te tjera qe i zgjidhin keto kontradikta; mendimi im eshte se ndertimi i impianteve te naftes, tec-eve apo industrive te tjera qe normalisht, gjate funksionimit te tyre demtojne mjedisin, eshte shume i demshem per Shqiperine, ndersa per Gjirin e Vlores, perqendrimi i industrive te tilla ka pasoja katastrofike, te pariparueshme, gje qe do te thote stop turiste dhe plazhe turistike. 

Kjo gje çon te ardhurat ne xhepat e grekeve, italianeve, turqve dhe malazezve, pasi brigjet e tyre mbesin te pasterta ekologjikisht, turistet qe planifikojne te vijne ne Shqiperi ja mbathin per Korfuz, ose matane detit, bile edhe ata shqiptare qe vazhdojne ta bejne plazhin ne Shqiperi, sepse pjesa e pasur ka kohe qe flladitet ne Turqi, e Dubai, detyrohen te marrin udhen e plazhmergimit.

Te gjithe keto gjera nuk jane te rastesishme, Vlora si vendi qe filloi te zhvillohej ne drejtim te nje turizmi te mirefillte ia "thyen kembet" pa nisur te ece mire....dakort, strategjia e do qe keto ndertime te behen ne Shqiperi, pse nuk u zgjodh Shengjini, Durresi, apo ndonje vend tjeter qe faktikisht tashme eshte i ndotur, sepse llogarite behen qarte, fqinjet tane qe gjithmone na e kane "dashur" te miren, edhe kete rradhe na e bene nje dhurate.......

I KUJT ESHTE FAJI??

----------


## Ujku'80

Policia shpërndan protestuesit e Aleancës

Protesta e aktivistëve të Aleancës për Mbojtjen e Gjirit të Vlorës është shpërndarë dje nga policia e Vlorës. Kjo e fundit ka ndërhyrë duke shoqëruar disa prej protestuesve, të cilët për ditë të tëra bllokuan edhe rrugën që të çon në kantierin e Petroliferës. Aktivistët kaluan edhe festat e Vitit të Ri në protestë, duke pohuar njëzëri se nuk do të tërhiqen derisa për dy veprat, ajo e TEC dhe Petrolifera, të bëhet referendumi.
POLICIA
Dje protestuesit i kanë bërë një thirrje përfaqësuesve të firmave dhe punëtorëve të tyre që të largojnë mjetet nga kantieret e punimeve dhe të mbështesin alencistët për mbrojtjen e Vlorës dhe mbrojtjen e së ardhmes. Por protesta e tyre është ndaluar nga policia, e cila në zbatim të detyrave të dhëna, nuk ka lejuar protestuesit të zënë rrugën. Blutë kanë behur dje në mesditë në vendin ku zhvillohet protesta, dhe kanë bërë shoqërimin e rreth 20 personave. Lëvizja MJAFT, nëpërmjet një njoftimi zyrtar bëri të ditur se protestuesit janë dhunuar dhe janë marrë me forcë nga forcat e policisë.Ata kanë shkuar një natë më parë për të ndjekur ecurinë e protestës. Por policia ka përgënjeshtruar njoftimin e MJAFT, duke cituar se ka bërë një shoqërim të ligjshëm. Ne kemi shoqëruar disa persona, të cilët po merren në pyetje. Shoqërimi është bërë brenda normave ligjore. Ne si polici kemi të drejtë ligjore të ndërhyjmë në momentin kur turma njerëzish bllokojnë një rrugë, - tha policia e Vlorës, duke mohuar të kenë përdorur dhunë ndaj protestuesve.

Protestuesit: Policët e RENEA-s na rrahën
Deri në orët e vona të darkës, protestuesit e Aleancës së Gjirit të Vlorës kanë qëndruar të shoqëruar në komisariatin e Vlorës. Ndërkaq, protestues prezentë në momentin e shoqërimit bënë të ditur se janë shoqëruar në mënyrë të dhunshme. Furgonat e policisë kishin ardhur në mënyrë të papritur, dhe pa asnjë sinjal, ata janë futur në furgon. Më pas, gjendja është përkeqësuar, pasi pjesa e mbetur dhe qytetarë të tjerë të Vlorës, kryesisht familjarë e të afërm të të shoqëruarve, kanë shkuar para policisë. Kryetari i këshillit bashkiak të Vlorës pohoi dhunën. Arben Sinanaj tha se protestuesit janë shoqëruar në mënyrë të pajustifikuar, duke i marrë ata sikur të ishin kriminelë. Erdhën shumë forca policore dhe të RENEA-s dhe u futën duke na marrë sikur ne të kishim bërë ndonjë krim. Nuk po merrnim vesh çfarë po ndodhte, por ata mbushën furgonat aq sa mundën dhe më pas u larguan, - tha një nga protestueset, e cila i kishte shpëtuar furgonit të policisë në momentin e shoqërimit të dhjetëra aleancistëve.

----------


## El Toro

> Vlora po tregon edhe nje her qe nuk di ti bindet ligjit ne menyre te civilizuar dhe qytetare, nuk ushtrohet dhune mbi punonjes policie vetem e vetem sepse qytetari eshe Vlonjat apo edhe se eshte me familje, ate qytetarin kom thymnuk e pengon asgje te shaj apo ofendoj apo te gjuj policin ne fytre te djalit te tij 17 vjec.
> 
> 
> TECi ne Vlore do laj nje her e mire kerkesen per drita te qytetareve shqiptare, drita 24 ore, ajo qe thua ti qe do eksportohet qendron por vetem pasiqe Shqiptasret te ken plotesuar nevojat e tyre.
> 
> E dini ju historine e Kukesit dhe Hidrocentralit te Fierzes? Kuksi humbi me shekuj egzistence dhe shfarosi fare varrezat e te pareve te tyre per shkak te se mires se te gjith kombit......Shqiperia do drita, Vlora don turizem, te lejme ligjin dhe Shqiptaret te vendosin per kte gje.
> 
> 
> Bllokimi qe ju behet makinerive eshte fare totalisht jasht cdo llogjike qytetari, kto gjera duhet studju dhe kontestu me llgjike dhe debate frytdehnse jo ti hedhim nafte cdo kujt qe ka lek me shum se ne apo qe din te flasi gjuhen lerare me me pak gabime se ne.




Leter Hamzait


E para do ti sugjeroja moderatoreve te forumit te mos lejonin perdorimin e dialektit ne mesazhet qe dergohen. Veshtire te kuptosh ndonje gje. E dyta, pak dite me pare kam hapur nje teme ''Pse nuk reagojne shqiptaret''. E kisha per ty Homza. Per ty dhe per ju qe nuk dini te reagoni. Tani bindem qe kisha te drejte. Une i falenderoj ata djem dhe vajza qe protestuan ne Vlore. Sepse ata kane nje ideal te pakten. Duan te mbrojne qytetin e tyre. Por kuptoj shume mire se akuzat e tua jane thjesht dhe vetem krahinore. Se u permbyt Kukesi nuk do te thote se duhet te mbysim me nafte Vloren se do ti apo ata te tjeret qe mendojne si ty. Une i falenderoj ata djem dhe vajza se mesojne mua dhe te tjeret qe duhet ti kerkojne dhe ti mbrojme te drejtat tona me cdo kusht. Nuk kam asgje me veriun, madje kam shoke shume te mire nga Kukesi, Tropoja, Shkodra, etj etj por nese disa te babezitur nga ju erdhet dhe shkaterruat pronat e te tjereve ne shqiperine e mesme apo me ne jug te shqiperise kjo sdo te thote se ju jep njeri te drejte ne ndotni dhe detin. Pra Hamza, meso nga ata djem dhe vajza, bej edhe ti si ata kur te cenojne te drejtat e tua, kthehu ne krahinen tende nese ke ardhur dhe i ke zene token ndokujt. Une te fal Hamza.

----------


## Erniv

Ndryshimi i një vepre industriale në letër nga ndryshimi i kësaj vepre në terren, kur efekti mbi mjedis është pas gjasave i rrezikshëm, në Shqipëri është zakonisht i madh. Projektuesit dhe politikanët kanë tendencë të zbukurojnë, për të vënë në gjumë opinionin publik. Megjithatë nuk i kisha pritur këto përmasa ndryshimi, kur pashë dje me sytë e mi në Pyllin e Sodës e në Triport krimin mjedisor që ka filluar të kryhet nga kantieret e TEC-ve e të Petroliferës.

Bie fjala, në VNM për TEC-in thuhej se lipsen 6 hektarë tokë. Janë rrethuar 12-13 hektarë me mure të blinduara betoni (frika nga kundërshtimi i qytetarëve duket ka qenë e madhe); pra krejt qartë që nuk është fjala më për një TEC, por të paktën për 3 të tillë. Ndërkaq, shumë më e madhe është sipërfaqja që shtrihet nga këto mure rrethuese në bregdet, ajo zonë e bekuar, plazh i natyrshëm e i virgjër ranor, që ka qenë mbushur çdo verë me pushues, nga Vlora dhe Fieri, e që tani ka rënë pre e xhahilëve dhe buldozerëve të tyre. E gjithë kjo zonë, ndoshta 20 ha e më shumë duket si e pluguar, rëra e pastër e shekujve përzierë me çakull dhe mbeturina lloj-lloj të ndërtimeve. Në këtë zonë padyshim që në të ardhmen duhet të jetë planifikuar të ngrihet impianti i shkripëzimit, se ujit të detit, që të ftohë turbinat e TEC-ve, duket t'i hiqet njëherë kripa.

Njëkohësisht është ngritur nënstacioni elektrik modern i Babicës, i cili në të ardhmen do të lidhet me TEC-et. Largësia e tij prej tyre është 7 km. Me një llogaritje të thjeshtë, duke ditur që linjat e tensionit të lartë kanë nevojë për sipërfaqe të lirë nga 50 m në çdo anë të linjës, del që TEC-et do të hanë një sipërfaqe tjetër shtesë prej 70 ha. Ja pra ku del se kjo vepër energjitike që nuk ngre as në 5 % nivelin e plotësimit të nevojës për energji të Shqipërisë - pa folur këtu për leverdinë ekonomike kur çmimi i naftës ka kapërcyer 100 dollarë për fuçi - ha të paktën 100 hektarë dhe jo 6 që thuhet në paçavrën që quhet "Vlerësim i ndikimit në mjedis i TEC-it të Vlorës".

Shoh zhdukjen e qindra pemëve në zonën ku është ngritur kantieri dhe them: me sa lehtësi bëhet krimi! Çfarë arrogance e çfarë sigurie kanë në veprimet e tyre njerëz si ministri Ruli dhe të tjerët që e komandojnë! Po ne këtu kemi mbledhur gjysmën e popullatës së Vlorës që të shohin bukurinë, pa kemi mbjellë edhe pisha me duart tona, kemi vënë edhe një pllakë mbi shkëmb për të kujtuar misionin e shenjtë të mbrojtjes së tokës, pyjeve, plazhit, detit, njerëzve. Me një të rënë bulldozeri tallen me opinionin dhe dëshirat e qytetarëve. Atëherë të mos çuditen me atë që po ndodh në sot Vlorë e që do të ndodhë akoma.

Pak më tej, drejt qytetit është hapur kantieri i Petroliferës. Ai ka marrë 16 hektarët e tij, natyrisht pa llogaritur hektarët e rinj që ka filluar t'ia marrë detit, me kalatat, mbushjet, dherat që hedh për portin e ri etj. Dihet që zona që i fali qeveria "Nano" dhe ia konfirmoi edhe qeveria "Berisha", është plazhi i ndotur para ish-Fabrikës së PVC. Ndotja ndodhet e grumbulluar dhe e tretur si zhivë tejet e rrezikshme për shëndetin e njerëzve, të faunës e florës, në një masë rëre e balte të bardhë që quhet shlam. Disa projekte, që kishin nisur me Misionin e OKB-së në vitin 2000, për të ardhur në ndihma konkrete të BE e të qeverisë çeke, për ta eleminuar këtë zhivë me metodat e ndarjes kimike, u hodhën në kosh me miratimin e sheshndërtimit për depozitat dhe rafineritë e Petroliferës. Në dokumentat e kësaj kompanie, në deklaratat e vazhdueshme të përfaqësuesve të saj është thënë se do të mënjanohet shlami me zhivën, duke u bërë i parrezikshëm. Po ç'na panë sytë! Masa e bardhë helmuese thjesht është shtyrë me bulldozerë nga të katra anët e kantierit, tri anët e tokës dhe padyshim edhe në det, sepse personave ilegalë, pa asnjë Zot tjetër veç parasë, që nuk pyesin as për qytetari as për këshill bashkiak, aq u bën se u helmuan peshqit dhe gjallesat e tjera të këtij Gjiri! Togjet e shlamit të bardhë janë ngritur tani deri dhjetë metra e më shumë anëve të rrethimit prej betoni, prej ku, kuptohet, në gjendje të tharë, me erërat më të para do të shpërndahen si pluhur toksik si e ku të mundin.

Përveç portit ekzistues në Triport, Petrolifera po ngre këtu pontilin e vet, me kalatat që përmendëm. Këto përforcime, a siç quhen ndryshe mbathje të detit, kanë si efekt kryesor pengimin e masave aluvionale, që vijnë sidomos prej grykëderdhjes së Vjosës, që të lëvizin në drejtim të bregut të Vlorës. Kjo do të thotë që në ato plazhe në të ardhmen deti do të hyjë në brendësi të tokës shumë më tepër se ç'shohim tani, teksa disa bunkerë të vetmuar i kanë zhytur sytë e tyre idiotë brenda në ujë dhe mbi sipërfaqe u ka ngelur vetëm maja e rrashtës si parruke klouni. Për të parë atë që do të ndodhë me bregdetin e Vlorës, sikur këto vepra të realizohen, mjaft të shkosh pak më në veri, në ish-plazhin e Semanit, ku deti ka hyrë në brendësi të tokës 3 km e më shumë.

Në përgjithësi plazhi i Triportit me pyllin e Sodës të jep përshtypjen e një zone të pushtuar. Këtu ka filluar të realizohet në përmasa gjigande ajo që në shkrime të mëparshme e kemi quajtur: Shqipëria, koloni mjedisore e kontinentit. Dhe naivët që u besojnë deklaratave zyrtare të qeveritarëve tanë se TEC-et nuk kanë të bëjnë me Petroliferën, janë të lutur të shohin një brez si nja dhjetë metra i gjerë, ku kanë filluar, në afërsi të rrethimit prej betoni, nga ana e jugut, të priten pishat (shih fotot faqe 2-3 të gazetës), për të realizuar lidhjen midis këtyre dy veprave që ndodhen në një distancë rreth 1 km nga njëra-tjetra.

Pasi bëmë këtë shëtitje të zymtë, për të parë se çdo të thotë dhunë e zhveshur e shtetit dhe bizneseve që ai mbron në kundërshtim me dëshirën e shtetasve anas, u kthyem te bar "Rezistenca". Ai ndodhet pranë "Rrugës së barrikadave", përballë restorant "Referendumit", të trija pak qindra metra larg kantierit të "Petroliferës". Është e shtata ditë që djem e vajza studentë, drejtues të "Aleancës për Mbrojtjen e Gjirit të Vlorës", njerëz të thjeshtë të këtyre anëve, kanë bllokuar kalimin e automjeteve të rënda për në kantier. Humori është i mirë, krejt ndryshe nga ç'mund ta presësh nga numri i pishave të prera dhe sasia e betonit të hedhur në veprat e naftës. Na hapin mbi tryezë gatimet pikante të nënave vlonjate për darkën e Vitit të Ri, të cilat ditën e tretë janë më të bërë më të shijshme. Këta njerëz të mardhur, pa asnjë armë e pa milionat që tund pala tjetër, janë krejt të bindur që çështja e tyre do të fitojë, sepse elementare është edhe e drejta që kërkojnë dhe që ua garanton Kushtetuta e Shqipërisë: e drejta për të thënë fjalën e tyre nëpërmjet referendumit. Kush i sheh si të pakët në numër dhe të varfra mjetet e mbrojtjes: goma të mbledhura kapicë në mes të rrugës, gabohet, sepse janë shumë dhe fuqia e tyre nuk mund të llogaritet, sepse edhe nuk mund të parashikohet; në vjeshtë të 2005 ishin 14000 qytetarët vlonjatë që nënshkruan kërkesën për referendum. Po sot, pas gjithë informacionit që kanë marrë dhe arrogancës së shtetit kundër tyre sa do të ishin?

Epilogu i këtij shkrimi është sulmi i policisë mbi kundërshtarët e tyre të paarmatosur, në orët që po mbyllja paragrafët e fundit. Dëgjova që janë marrë në polici me dhjetëra vetë, dëgjova që është rrahur Besnik Lulaj, një nga drejtuesit kryesorë të Aleancës, sa është shtruar në spital nga goditjet. Sa të mjerë në këto veprime, sa të varfër në përfytyrimet për atë që mund të ndodhë. Ka rrahur shteti qytetarët e tij, sepse kanë kërkuar një të drejtë kushtetuese? Dhe presin që tani vlonjatët të struken e të heshtin, me ta dhe gjithë të tjerët që s'duan ta falin më këtë vend kundrejt bakshishit? Krejt miopë e për të ardhur keq


*Koment nga Ardian Klosi per gazeten Shekulli*

----------


## Homza

> Leter Hamzait
> 
> 
> E para do ti sugjeroja moderatoreve te forumit te mos lejonin perdorimin e dialektit ne mesazhet qe dergohen. Veshtire te kuptosh ndonje gje. E dyta, pak dite me pare kam hapur nje teme ''Pse nuk reagojne shqiptaret''. E kisha per ty Homza. Per ty dhe per ju qe nuk dini te reagoni. Tani bindem qe kisha te drejte. Une i falenderoj ata djem dhe vajza qe protestuan ne Vlore. Sepse ata kane nje ideal te pakten. Duan te mbrojne qytetin e tyre. Por kuptoj shume mire se akuzat e tua jane thjesht dhe vetem krahinore. Se u permbyt Kukesi nuk do te thote se duhet te mbysim me nafte Vloren se do ti apo ata te tjeret qe mendojne si ty. Une i falenderoj ata djem dhe vajza se mesojne mua dhe te tjeret qe duhet ti kerkojne dhe ti mbrojme te drejtat tona me cdo kusht. Nuk kam asgje me veriun, madje kam shoke shume te mire nga Kukesi, Tropoja, Shkodra, etj etj por nese disa te babezitur nga ju erdhet dhe shkaterruat pronat e te tjereve ne shqiperine e mesme apo me ne jug te shqiperise kjo sdo te thote se ju jep njeri te drejte ne ndotni dhe detin. Pra Hamza, meso nga ata djem dhe vajza, bej edhe ti si ata kur te cenojne te drejtat e tua, kthehu ne krahinen tende nese ke ardhur dhe i ke zene token ndokujt. Une te fal Hamza.



Nqs ti i ben thirrje stafit ti debojne kta qe flasin me dialekt, une edhe mund te perjashtohem, por nqs stafi perjashtojne kta qe e kan pas mullinin e bukes shum shum larg shpije,,,ateher ty po te rajka mos me hy mo ne forum.....


Argumenti im eshte i bazum mbi ligjin e natyres, mbi linja te llogjikes, nqs shumica perfiton ndaj nje disatisfaksioni te nje pakice ateher duhet ndermarr kto inciativa, ne rastin konkret TECi i Vlores duhet perfundu.

Shqiptaret duan drita 24 ore, kurse Vlonjatet duan turizem, une per vete dhe shumica e Shqiptareve preferojne dritat.


Tashi persa i perket ktyre qe dalin e bertasin rrugeve dhe qe kerceojne apo dhunojne policine, kta duhet te marrin pergjigjen konviniente nga ligji, nuk mundet qe ne Shqiperi te kemi njerez qe neperkembin autoritetin e shtetit, vetem e vetem qe u teket atyre.

Vlonjatet nqs kan problem ndertimin e TECit, nuk duhet qe te bllokojne apo qe ti kundervihen shtetit me dhune apo me kercenime, qe ti hedhin atij Tironsit vaj fytyres sepse kishte nje kostum me te mire edhe fliste me me pak gabime se kta protestusit, njeri i cili po bente punen e tij bazu mbi ligj qe deputeti im dhe deputeti juj kishte votu ne parlament.

Shqiptaret duan drita dhe duan rend e qetesi, nqs Vlonjatet duan turizem dhe destabilitet ateher besoj qe jeni te vetem ne kete iniciative tuajen......une them qe Vlonjatet duhet patjeter te ndertojne vijat e komunikimit njerzor qe i kan humb me kohe, dhe te arrijne tek ministri apo kryeminsitri i vendit, dhe kto te zgjidhen ne menyre paqesore qe te perfitjne sa me shum qytetar Shqiptare.

Kuksi humbi shekuj egzistence kur u ndertua Hidrocentrali, por ama Shqiptaret qe duhet tju a dijme per nderes gjithmon ktyre njerzve te mire, fituan drita rreth 50 vite.

----------


## Erniv

Per Homzen...
TECi eshte i permasave prej 72MGW, dicka shume shume shume e vogel qe te plotesoje nevojat e Shqiperise per drita. Rafineria e naftes ka nevoje per minimalisht 100 MGW energji elektrike dhe TECi i Vlores eshte krijuar per te derguar energji elektrike tek rafineria e naftes. As edhe 1 W engergji elektrike nuk do perfitoje shqiperia nga ky TEC. Per kete gje te jesh i sigurt.

----------


## Qyfyre

Une lexova qe do jete me kapacitet 85 deri ne 135 MGW

----------


## Erniv

Prap se prap ajo mbetet nje sasi e vogel e cila e gjitha do dergohet tek rafineria e naftes. TECi eshte thjesht nje gjenerator gjigand e cila do ti sherbeje rafinerise se naftes dhe jo shqiperise.

----------


## Qyfyre

Vetem thashe shifren se te them te drejten nuk e di cfare kapaciteti kerkon rafineria e naftes dhe cfare kapaciteti kerkon Shqiperia.

Nese nuk ka per ti sjelle drita Shqiperise atehere jam dhe une kunder, se kjo po eshte arsye per ta kundershtuar. Shume gjera te tjera qe njxerrin si puna asaj qe do pastrojne detin nga nafta e nga shpendet e ngorshur jane pa baze se nuk do leshoje nafte TECi neper plazh.

Dhe ne mos gabohem aty ku do behet TECi deti eshte komplet i ndotur dhe nuk perdoret per plazh. Per kete nuk jame shume i sigurte, ndonje vlonjat duhet ta dije me mire.

----------


## Erniv

Me ndertimin e Petroliferes dhe Tecit ne Vlore, gjithe Shqiperia do vuaje krize ekonomike me permasa katastrofale. Te gjithe ata persona qe kalonin pushimet e tyre ne Vlore, do vendosin ti kalojne diku jashte shtetit, dmth do ti shpenzojne ne nje shtet leket. Shqiperia nuk do kete me qarkullim leku brenda saj por i gjithe leku do te harxhohet ne Turqi, Itali etj. Vlera e Lekut do te bjere dhe cmimet do te rriten.

----------


## wittstar

Keto temat e ekologjise jane te mrekullueshme.Mund te jesh ultra komunist,apo ultra nacionalist,ose zar i ndonje shteti te huaj,e megjithate mund te kamuflohesh fare mire pas lotesh krokodili per ambjentin.
Nuk del tjetri perballe te thote m'a kane lene porosi  rrezistencen me cdo mjet e me cdo forme ndaj Perendimit,por rreh te te shtrydhi lot nga syte per hektare toke ne Vlore sikur Vlora te ish nje republike e pavarur e jo pjese e gjithe Shqiperise.
Kur vjen puna per konventa nderkombetare mbi amjentin ky Klosi di e citon vitet e datat neper medja,por qe Shqiperia  ka per detyre te zbatoj si partner detyrimet qe dalin nga Marreveshje Zyrtare qe jane bere mes shtetesh,te cilat Shqiperia i ka nenshkruar duke llogaritur pike se pari interesat e saja,per kete nuk do te dij djalka.

--------------------------------------------

Dikur thoshte Lale Gjoni
Hani,pini e kendoni
Tashti flet Ardian Klosi:
Ndale naften,tharto kosin!

----------


## Erniv

> Dhe ne mos gabohem aty ku do behet TECi deti eshte komplet i ndotur dhe nuk perdoret per plazh. Per kete nuk jame shume i sigurte, ndonje vlonjat duhet ta dije me mire.


Zona eshte ku do te ndertohet TECi nuk eshte e ndotur. Vetem nje zone e VOGEL ku do te ndertohet Petrolifera POR mos te harrojme qe eshte thjesht nje zone shume e vogel. Petrolifera do te demtoje gjithe gjirin e Vlores. Si dhe depozitat e AMBOs do te ndodhen te plazhi i Jonufres qe eshte nje nga zonat me te pastra te bregdetit te Vlores.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Me ndertimin e Petroliferes dhe Tecit ne Vlore, gjithe Shqiperia do vuaje krize ekonomike me permasa katastrofale. Te gjithe ata persona qe kalonin pushimet e tyre ne Vlore, do vendosin ti kalojne diku jashte shtetit, dmth do ti shpenzojne ne nje shtet leket. Shqiperia nuk do kete me qarkullim leku brenda saj por i gjithe leku do te harxhohet ne Turqi, Itali etj. Vlera e Lekut do te bjere dhe cmimet do te rriten.


Vlora po ndotet gjithnje e me shume edhe pa TECin dhe gjithnje e me shume njerezit po shkojne ne Sarande sesa ne Vlore. TECi ska per te bere ndonje ndryshim te madh. 

Shqiptaret qe kthehen ne Shqiperi per pushime nuk vijne per plazhet e bukura apo per konditat po vijne sepse ai eshte vendi i tyre dhe kane mall per vendin, familjen, miqte etj. Prandaj do vazhdojne te vijne gjithmone.

Gjithashtu nje pjese e madhe e lekeve nga jashte dergohet ne Shqiperi nga emigrantet, pra nuk vijne personalisht ti shpenzojne aty.

----------


## El Toro

Ej hamza

Po te kthej pergjigje edhe njehere por te siguroj qe eshte e fundit cfardo qe te thuash. Mesa kuptoj une ti nuk jeton fare ne Shqiperi ose nuk jeton fare me realitetin. Duhet te fillosh te kuptosh se pretendimet si qenie njerezore duhet ti kesh shume me te medha se te kesh drita ne kasollen tende. Dritat uji dhe rruget jane me minimalja per nje shoqeri por mesa kuptoj ti ske nga ta dish kete gje. Me vjen keq qe qenke verbuar.......Verbimi yt arrin deri atje sa te mos shikosh bukurite qe te ofron bregu i jonit. Ti je i verbuar dhe nuk e shikon se ajo perle e bregut te jonit brenda pak viteve do te erresohet. Por dyshoj te kesh zbritur ndonjehere deri atje...E ke shume larg shtepine........Pse nuk i kerkon deputeteve dhe qeveritareve te tu qe i ke aq merak te gjejne zgjidhje te tjera per zgjidhjen e kolapsit energjitik qe do te shkonin paralelisht me zhvillimin e turizmit. Si  nuk e kupton xhanem se nuk kemi aq shume burime te vlefshme ne kete shqiperine tone dhe nuk eshte e udhes ti shperdorojme, ti shkaterrojme......Sa per ligjin qe ti flet me kaq perunjesi... A i zbatuat ligjet ju verioret kur erdhet dhe zaptuat tokat e gjyshit tim. ''ASHT E XANUN'', ky eshte ligji juaj? Per keto ligje flet ti. Une dhe familja ime sot jetojme me disa rroga qesharake sepse nuk kam mundesi te shijoj pronat e familjes sime qe gjyshi im i bleu me flori dhe tashti i gezon ti me bashkemalesoret e tu. Zgjohu Hamza, clirohu nga marrezite qe thua.


P.S: disatisfaksioni, konviniente......Me keto fjale qe thua ti vihet ne rrezik ekzistenca Hamza. 






> Nqs ti i ben thirrje stafit ti debojne kta qe flasin me dialekt, une edhe mund te perjashtohem, por nqs stafi perjashtojne kta qe e kan pas mullinin e bukes shum shum larg shpije,,,ateher ty po te rajka mos me hy mo ne forum.....
> 
> 
> Argumenti im eshte i bazum mbi ligjin e natyres, mbi linja te llogjikes, nqs shumica perfiton ndaj nje disatisfaksioni te nje pakice ateher duhet ndermarr kto inciativa, ne rastin konkret TECi i Vlores duhet perfundu.
> 
> Shqiptaret duan drita 24 ore, kurse Vlonjatet duan turizem, une per vete dhe shumica e Shqiptareve preferojne dritat.
> 
> 
> Tashi persa i perket ktyre qe dalin e bertasin rrugeve dhe qe kerceojne apo dhunojne policine, kta duhet te marrin pergjigjen konviniente nga ligji, nuk mundet qe ne Shqiperi te kemi njerez qe neperkembin autoritetin e shtetit, vetem e vetem qe u teket atyre.
> ...

----------


## Erniv

> Shume gjera te tjera qe njxerrin si puna asaj qe do pastrojne detin nga nafta e nga shpendet e ngorshur jane pa baze se nuk do leshoje nafte TECi neper plazh.


Po te jap thjesht nje shembull te vogel per gjerat qe ndodhin ne bote. Nje anije cistern qe transporton nafte, pasi e con naften ne nje shtet tjeter dhe me vone do kthehet prap ne shqiperi per te importuar nafte nuk leviz dot bosh brenda sepse ka nevoje per peshe. Keshtu qe mbushet me uje deti ku jane depozitat e naftes. Pasi arrin ne gjirin e Vlores ate uje e derdh ne det qe te rimbushet me nafte, uje i cili eshte i perzier me nafte, squfur etj. Pervec kesaj mos te harrojme qe mund te ndodhin dhe aksidente me permasa katastrofale sic ndodhi 2 muaj ne pare ne Korea.

----------


## Erniv

> po mire mer burr, si mendon ti nqs ky tec nuk mjafto per bevojat e Shqiptareve, si po mjaftoka Italise qe te marri energji me te lire?


Dhe njehere po te them qe ajo energji eshte thjesht per rafinerine e naftes dmth thjesht per nje fabrike.

----------


## Homza

> simas venit dhe kuvenin mer lluce, po flas me ty, ne fsh
> 
> po ti e ke aq lart koken ne zorre te trashe saqe mire qe nuk ke lexu naihere naigjo rreth kesaj ceshtjeje, por megjithate ke opinion te patundur celiku sovjetik per kete, po nuk e ve re as ate tjetrin lart qe po te thote qe ndertohet per nevojat e rafinerise - ti je nje lokalist i thekur, me nje xhelozi prej katunari dhe akuzo tjetrin per ate qe je ti vete. une s'po flas per ndonje province apo per njerezit e ndonje province or megaloman, po flas per ty, ti je provincialist jo ata qe i duket madherise tate se perfaqesoke... me kaush shitesh ne trotuar ti?



E shef sa budall dukesh eh?


Une kur flas me njerez te tille si puna jote, me duket vetja qe kam trri bo*le. 


Nuk keni ide te mrboni idete tuaja prej viktime edhe bertisni e dilni zine rrugen edhe i hedhni nafte tjetrit fytrees qe e keni ble me lek borxh, je nni te marum me apo pa TEC.


Edhe per Vloren kam shum rrespekt njof shum njerez nga atje edhe gjithnje kam mendu qe jan njerez me mend ne koke e koke mbi supe.

----------


## wittstar

> ja dhe nje morr i kuq me veti shumengjyreshi
> 
> e ke parasysh ate punen e ujkut me gjurmet ti ditefundes


Na e spjego pak ate punen e ujkut se nuk je shprehur qarte.
Kjo fjala "ditefundes" qe ke perdorur nuk egziston ne fjalorin e gjuhes shqipe.
Pra na e spjego pak dhe kete fjale.

----------

